# Photo of the month - Winner for January is...



## Arch (Mar 6, 2009)

MyaLover with 'Self Port' (well one of them had to win! :razz.... grats!








..and the runner up is LaFoto with her #6 from 'Lower Saxony Countryside in Winter'... grats Corinna!







well done guys


----------



## Slaphead (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats guys - fantastic work

I've been watching the polls on this and it was neck and neck all the way. I suppose you could call that a "photo finish"

I'll get my coat


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh dear! 
And I even forgot I had a nomination. 
If it hadn't been for someone's PM, I'd never had realised this photo came in second of the January contest...! Wow!
Now, of course, I'm all :cheer: about it! :mrgreen: 
Thanks for your votes!
Makes me happy :sun: !!

Cheers, ta-daa, congratulations and celebrations to you, Myalover!


----------



## MrsMoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Gratz  I'm glad this photo won!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 13, 2009)

Both are truly well deserving.

-Pete


----------



## abraxas (Mar 14, 2009)

Good deal LaFoto!  Great shot.


----------



## Bigpopa (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work guys great pix..............


----------



## MyaLover (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow!  Thanks everyone!  Much appreciated and that was some stiff competition!  A million thanks and much gratitude!

Made my Day


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## kerryjim42 (Mar 31, 2009)

good pictures...it really a nice work..congrtas guys..


----------

